# Game 29: Los Angeles Lakers (9-19) @ Chicago Bulls (19-9)



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

big ovation due for Pau


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

e-monk said:


> big ovation due for Pau


In Chicago?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

e-monk said:


> big ovation due for Pau


I would think so since the game is in Chicago.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

ah - thought it was at Staples, well, there's still a big ovation due for him when he comes here


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

e-monk said:


> ah - thought it was at Staples, well, there's still a big ovation due for him when he comes here



Absolutely.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

e-monk said:


> ah - thought it was at Staples, well, there's still a big ovation due for him when he comes here


Absolutely. I'm sure he will get a video tribute as well.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

are you two the same person?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Merry Christmas you filthy animals


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

e-monk said:


> are you two the same person?


Couldn't be further apart.

Which I am sure Basel is very happy about. :laugh:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ron said:


> Couldn't be further apart.
> 
> Which I am sure Basel is very happy about. :laugh:



You have no idea.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Lukewarm cheering for Boozer


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe out tonight to get some rest. Wow.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

A solid test of Ron's "lakers are better without Kobe" theory.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Basel said:


> Kobe out tonight to get some rest. Wow.


That IS interesting... I wonder if the Lakers had lost against the Warriors he would still skip the Chicago game...


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Butler is pretty damn good. 7 straight points for the Bulls.
Davis responds on the other hand with the put-back dunk!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

End of the first. Chicago by six.
Bad job defending the 3: Chicago is getting freebies wide open, and making them (4-6).


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hate seeing Pau in a Bulls jersey but happy for him he's doing well and has a big role.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Lakers continuing their defensive woes: Bulls are sooting .500FG% (.550 on 3s)...


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Bulls have too much firepower for a team that struggles on defense.
And it doesn't help when the lakers (Clarkson) miss wide open layups...


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Bulls up eleven at the half. Shooting .55.FG% and 6-13 in triples.

I don't really understand this "let's hope he misses" defensive strategy by the Lakers. Overplaying useless doubleteams against a good passing team with 3 point shooters only hurts. Sux Bulls players have made at least a 3.

On the other side of the ball, i agree that driving against 2 7footers ain't easy. But of you're gonna shoot jumpers all night, make sure some of them are 3s...


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Like I said, shoot 40% and the team looks as bad as ever. So much for the team being better off without Bean...


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Nice. Change of plans and Hill is taking it to Pau and Noah on consecutive plays. A steal and a breakaway layup by Wes Coast and it's a 4 point game.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

6 point game at the end of the 3rd.
Still in it, but starting to miss easy shots. Unless the Lakers go on a 3 point barrage, they won't catch up (cause they aren't being able to defend).


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Not a Swaggy Night: 3 points in 1-5...

EDIT: Now 1-6


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

What the **** is Wes Johnson doing out there?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Oh well...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I want a "Ed" Christmas day jersey. So plain, so minimalist.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Awfull shooting night for the Lakers.
Wes (6-18) really stunk up the place. Hill (6-16) was bad and Young (1-6) nonexistant.

I mean, i like to see guys playing with more confidence and all, and it's pretty clear it's happening with Wes, Wayne and Ronnie, but if your shot isn't falling, 
you'd better pass it around.

Kind of amazing to see the Lakers' two biggest offensive weapons (i use the term loosely) not playing more than 17 minutes. 

Bulls with 18 more rebounds. 

Mirotic looks like a steal.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I couldn't watch much of the game but I was listening on radio throughout the second half. Didn't sound good at all in the 4th quarter.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Oh, and @e-monk, Clarkson really doesn't seem ready for major minutes. Terrible 10 minutes showing.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

where do you suppose the Lakers are at right now? it's not about Clarkson contributing immediately - we're not that team - we're a team that should be getting young players minutes so that they can develop for the future

plus maybe just maybe if he'd gotten more burn earlier in the season he would be ready now

plus plus


http://www.silverscreenandroll.com/...-clarkson-rejects-aaron-brooks-christmas-gift


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

e-monk said:


> where do you suppose the Lakers are at right now? it's not about Clarkson contributing immediately - we're not that team - we're a team that should be getting young players minutes so that they can develop for the future


That was not the way the Lakers were "formated" for this season. But seing how things are developing, Clarkson should get plenty of minutes after the All Star Break, or something, when Scott realizes there's nothing worth fighting for...


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

no, that's exactly how they were formatted - bargain basement projects, injury concerns abounding, low priced vets, and 36 year old Kobe coming back from serious injury and missed time - no one should be terribly surprised about where they are right now - the only story line here that was surprising was Randle's injury everything else is pretty much chalk - Nash out? chalk. Xavier out? chalk. Lin just mediocre? chalk. etc.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> where do you suppose the Lakers are at right now? it's not about Clarkson contributing immediately - we're not that team - we're a team that should be getting young players minutes so that they can develop for the future
> 
> plus maybe just maybe if he'd gotten more burn earlier in the season he would be ready now
> 
> ...


The disagreement comes in the fact that Byron is trying to win games and you just want to develop young talent. You have different agendas, so its not surprising that you disagree.

I'm not saying Byron is right or wrong, but while Wayne is playing well I don't see the need to play Clarkson if they're trying to win every game. Before you say something about point guard realize he hasn't played that position since at least 5 years ago and rookie point guards that played the position in college even struggle.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

if Byron thinks this team can win I question his judgement


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

#OkaforMudiayTownsOubre


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> if Byron thinks this team can win I question his judgement


Not only do I think he does, but I think his bosses want him to win at this point.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

then they should give him some NBA quality players


----------

